# Regurgitation



## Sloane (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi all, my 13 week old female V, Poppy, was diagnosed with acid reflux at 8 weeks. She’s been doing well since then and has been on Purina Pro Plan kibble with probiotic supplements. Last night, she started regurgitating her food around 9:30pm which was about 4 hours after she ate at 5pm. It was definitely regurgitation and not vomiting since she did not use any effort to expel the food. She regurgitated about 3 times last night between 9:30pm and midnight. Otherwise, she has been acting fine. She pooped normally after her dinner last night and again this morning when she first went out, so I’m thinking it’s not a blockage. I’m waiting for a callback from the vet, but I just wanted to see if anyone else had similar experiences. Thanks!


----------

